

Lawsuit Claim: Students' Lecture Notes Infringe on Professor's Copyright - edw519
http://blog.wired.com/27bstroke6/2008/04/prof-sues-note.html

======
aggieben
The question is whether it is more effort for a lazy professor to _sue_
someone or to write tests designed to flunk students who buy those notes.

I know which one I would do, and it doesn't involve any lawyers.

